# WTF, ESPN? 12th in the West?



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/11334331/2014-summer-forecast-west-standings&ex_cid=espnnbaTwitter

They have:

1 Oklahoma City Thunder 58-24;
2 San Antonio Spurs 57-25;
3 Los Angeles Clippers 56-26;
4 Portland Trail Blazers 51-31;
5 Dallas Mavericks 50-32;
6 Memphis Grizzlies 49-33;
7 Golden State Warriors 49-33;
8 Houston Rockets 49-33;
9 Phoenix Suns 45-37;
10 New Orleans Pelicans 39-43;
11 Denver Nuggets 38-44;
*12 Los Angeles Lakers 30-52;*

Yeah, i know the Lakers are far, far away from teams like the Thunder, Spurs and Clippers. 
But IMHO it won't take a miracle for them to be better than the Suns, Pelicans and Nuggets. And the Rockets have lost 3 important players...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Fwiw, I think we're much much better than we were last year simply because I don't think we'll be anywhere near as injury plagued as we were, but I understand why we're ranked so low. Gotta prove we can stay healthy.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Bottom line is most of the world outside of Laker nation (and quite a few inside) just doesn't believe Kobe can A) stay healthy and B) be the Kobe we know. It's a legit argument. Nobody has any real idea; we all just hope. Hope he can adjust his game, hope he has at least some of that burst left, hope he shoots as well from the outside without being able to rise over defenders as easily and with defenders crowding him more than ever. 

And we're going to need him to. Need at least 24-25ppg out of him if we're going to break 35 wins, IMO. I don't blame anyone for doubting that.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Fwiw, *I think we're much much better than we were last year simply because I don't think we'll be anywhere near as injury plagued as we were,* but I understand why we're ranked so low. Gotta prove we can stay healthy.


Last year the Lakers were 27-55 while Kobe Bryant playing 6 games, and having scrubs like Kendall Marshall (45 starts), Kelly (25), Sacre (13) and Shawne freaking Williams (13) on the starting line-up.

With this year's roster, ESPN is expecting the Lakers to win only 3 more games... Seems a little surreal to me...


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

not good enough, if we're going to keep our pick we need to shoot for 15th


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Lakers and Pelicans will finish with very similar win totals.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

This is so insignificant. Teams 10-14 will likely be separated by about 5 wins. They know this, but this is a "ranking and lists" type of internet browsing culture.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Curiosuly, LN's roundtable about this very subject:



> Lakers Nation Roundtable: Reaction To ESPN Forecast


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-nation-roundtable-reaction-to-espn-forecast/2014/08/16/


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Being placed #9 - #12 is irrelevant. Either way, doesn't make the playoffs.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

8th=9th right now. Once they sign Beasley, they'll be a 7 seed tho


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Need that Suns pick back.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> 8th=9th right now. Once they sign Beasley, they'll be a 7 seed tho


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


>


Serious. I'm on record all over this board stating the Lakers will be a playoff team this year. I can't wait to be proven right (even tho its a LONG time off)


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Serious. I'm on record all over this board stating the Lakers will be a playoff team this year. I can't wait to be proven right (even tho its a LONG time off)


Good luck with that one. I'm not seeing how they could possibly be better than SAS, OKC, DAL, POR, MEM, LAC, or GSW. 

Now could they be better than Houston? I guess. The Rockets are probably one severe Dwight or Harden injury a way from missing the playoffs. That team has no depth at all. I get that.

Could they be better than Phoenix? I guess that's somewhat possible as well. We'll have to see how well they play without Frye and with a potentially dissatisfied Bledsoe. 

Could they be better than the Pelicans? I guess it's not inconceivable. New Orleans got hit with every injury imaginable last season and still won 34 games. I think they'll win between 36 and 42 games this season. Could the Lakers be that good? I'm not seeing it, but I guess it wouldn't be the most shocking thing ever.

Could they be better than Minnesota/Denver/Utah/Sacramento? Sure. That might just happen.

Will they make the playoffs, though? A GREAT DEAL of things would need to break just right for that to happen.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Good luck with that one. I'm not seeing how they could possibly be better than SAS, OKC, DAL, POR, MEM, LAC, or GSW.
> 
> Now could they be better than Houston? I guess. The Rockets are probably one severe Dwight or Harden injury a way from missing the playoffs. That team has no depth at all. I get that.
> 
> ...


We all know that it comes down to Kobe. I just don't think he's done or even close to it. I fully expect to see Kobe come back and average 22+ and be the MVP Candidate he has always been. The team isn't particularly strong, but I believe they will be better than New Orleans and Phoenix. I also wouldn't be at all suprised to see Golden State take a big step backwards.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> I also wouldn't be at all suprised to see Golden State take a big step backwards.


I would love to hear why in the world you would think that could happen. I definitely think they are due for a very nice uptick in wins this season. That team "only" won 51 games. I would not be surprised to see 58 or even 60 wins out of them this season. Tons of upside possibility with Harrison Barnes, Steph, Klay, Draymond, and a healthy Ezeli. Not to mention the additions of Shaun Livingston and Nemanja Nedovic. I'm not seeing them going backwards unless injuries really cripple them.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Good luck with that one. I'm not seeing how they could possibly be better than SAS, OKC, DAL, POR, MEM, LAC, or GSW.
> 
> Now could they be better than Houston? I guess. The Rockets are probably one severe Dwight or Harden injury a way from missing the playoffs. That team has no depth at all. I get that.
> 
> ...


I don't see Memphis making the playoffs this year. 

Recall I said that about Denver last year, and you
"Archived" it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't see Memphis making the playoffs this year.
> 
> Recall I said that about Denver last year, and you
> "Archived" it.


ME??? I also didn't think Denver would make the playoffs last year. I called Portland an absolute lock to make the playoffs and send Denver would almost definitely miss the playoffs. You have me confused with someone else.


----------



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

I think we can make the playoffs. But Kobe needs to change his game. We need to play as a team. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I don't see Memphis making the playoffs this year.
> 
> Recall I said that about Denver last year, and you
> "Archived" it.


coming in to last season Denver had experienced significant turnover in personnel (AI, Galinari, The Professor) and had (inexplicably) fired George Karl - who didn't see that coming? How is Memphis similar? they're returning most of their key pieces and having lost Mike Miller replaced him with VC


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

it all depends on the one and only... 

I have a feeling he's going to make ppl's jaws drop.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

As of right now, I have Brooklyn as my 8th seed in the East this season. I think 11 teams in the West will be better than Brooklyn. I'm not saying the Lakers will be bad. They'll be a top 16 or 17 team. I just don't think that will be good enough to get in the playoffs in the West.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> This is so insignificant. Teams 10-14 will likely be separated by about 5 wins. They know this, but this is a "ranking and lists" type of internet browsing culture.


Yeah, that's the extent of it, I don't expect LA to make the playoffs, but really only because I expect the west to have 10-12 teams in the over .500 and I can see the Lakers falling shot of the 48 wins or so it will take.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Smath said:


> it all depends on the one and only...
> 
> I have a feeling he's going to make ppl's jaws drop.


It depends on more than Kobe though. Kobe can return and put up 22/5 and the Lakers will still have a holes at PG and SF, and would be starting two PF's instead of a center.


----------

